# Diablo 2- Charaktere in Diablo3?



## Sphärenwanderer (11. Juli 2008)

Ich habe letztens in einem Forum einen Thread gelesen, in dem sich ein Spieler wünschte, das er seinen Diablo 2- Char  in das neue Diablo 3 übernehmen kann.
Wie soll man sich das vorstellen? Das Spiel gleich mit einem Stufe 99- Char beginnen und gradewegs die Endbosse anlaufen? Der Charakter leidet unter Amnesie und erinnert sich nicht an seine Fertigkeiten? (das hatte schon bei Gothic 2 nen Bart!!!) Ich denke das Blizzard dieses Feature nicht in Betracht ziehen wird. Würde einem auch ne menge Spielspass nehmen.
Bei unserer letzten Pen und Paper- Runde Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay hatten wir ne prima Idee in welcher Form Blizz die alten Chars doch noch ins neue Spiel einbringen könnte!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir machten grad eine kleine Pause und schweiften grad etwas vom Thema ab. Wir unterhielten uns über unsere Lieblingsgames und über coole Sachen in deren Stories. Dabei kamen wir auf einen meiner Favoriten, nämlich Metal Gear Solid, damals für die Playstation 1. Jeder der das Spiel kennt erinnert sich bestimmt noch Psycho Mantis. Der hatte damals ein Feature das die  Spielergemeinschaft überraschte. Er las die Memory- Card der P1 und wenn man Spielstände von anderen Spielen der MGS- Entwickler gespeichert hatte, gab er Kommentare dazu ab. Ein echter Brüller.
Ich stelle mir das so vor:
Diablo 3 scannt die Festplatte nach anderen Blizzard Ordnern. Entdeckt es dabei einen Diablo 2- Ordner liest er deren Speicherordner mit den Charakteren.
Startet man nun ein neues Spiel, findet man im Startgebiet oder Startdorf einen Friedhof und auf jedem Grabstein steht der Name eines eurer alten Chars. Das ist zwar fies und gemein, würde aber in die Welt von Diablo passen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal Ehrlich. Jeder der Diablo 1 gespielt hat weiss ja das der Held auch am Ende voll in Sch............ greift.
Eine weniger Herbe Möglichkeit währe es, eurem Höchststufigsten Char eine Heldenstatue im Startgebiet zu gönnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Naja... gab mal so nen Manga/anemiegame auf der PS2 (heisst .hack) wo du den char ber mehrere Spiele (4 an der Zahl) zocken konnst also die Idee is nich neu

Aaaber passt nich da rein... wie viele Jahre waren vergangen? So wie ich das verstanden habe ne Menge (wie war das von wegen kaum jemand erinnert sich noch an die Ereignisse?)

Also die alten Helden werden da scho recht lange Bärte aufweisen müssen damit sich des wirklich durchsetzt ^^ und da es halt 5 oder doch 7 (egal) Charakterklassen geben soll (UND vor allem den Whitchdoktor) geht das schomal nicht ganz auf. Wenn (beispielsweise) der Nec rausfliegen würde, würden sich alle lvl99 Nekro besitzer ärgern und des is ja auch nich so dolle XD mal davon abgesehn, dass es ja neue Skills gibt und die Talentpunkte verteilt sind (Ätschbätsch XD)


----------



## Kaobaan (11. Juli 2008)

Soo viele Jahre sinds nicht (20 glaube), da Deckard Caine ja noch unter den Lebenden weilt. 
aber btt
Es wär blöd von Blizz, die Möglichkeit einzuräumen, die alten Chars wieder aufzuwärmen. Da würde viel Spielspaß auf der Strecke bleiben *imho*
Alles neu macht der Mai...btw ich könnt ja mal wieder...

...wo hatte ich denn meine...

ach da sind sie ja...ich ähh bin D2 installieren...cya^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Soo viele Jahre sinds nicht (20 glaube), da Deckard Caine ja noch unter den Lebenden weilt.



Deckard Caine is nen Horadrim das gillt nich XD


----------



## mäkki (11. Juli 2008)

Es wurde schon von Blizzard erwähnt das es nicht möglich sei D2 Charaktere zu übernehmen. Wäre auch unlogisch, denn die Charakterklassen und Skillbäume stimmen gar nicht überein.


----------



## Kaobaan (11. Juli 2008)

DontTouch schrieb:


> Deckard Caine is nen Horadrim das gillt nich XD



Ach Mist, ich vergass...bei ihm steht ja auf der Bodenprägung: Min. haltbar bis: &#8734;


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Naja wenns scho heisst das viele die sich dran erinnern können tot sind und Cain einer der wenige n is (Gott der war ja scho in D2 ewig alt O.o) dann muss da wohl bissle nachgeholfen worden sen mit dem Haltbarkeitsdatum (wie in der Fleischabteilung beim Supermarkt XD)


----------



## Kaobaan (11. Juli 2008)

sag ich doch, der hat zuviel mit Würfelrezepten rumexperimentiert...
Dabei hab ich ihm extra gesagt..."Caine" hab ich gesagt..."Keine Stammzellen in den Horadrimwürfel"...aber nein...der alte Kacknoob wollte ja net hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jacktheriper (12. Juli 2008)

hoi erstma und sehr coole antwort mit den stammzellen ^^

aber findet ihr das net crass was D3 für einen erneuten D2 hipe sorgt ich finds sehr geil 

und das coolste ist ich bin mitten drin ^^


so far 

einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die Himmel werden Beben 

XD macht weiter so ich geh wieder bissle 

Baal runs machen XD


----------



## Gulwar (12. Juli 2008)

Jacktheriper schrieb:


> aber findet ihr das net crass was D3 für einen erneuten D2 hipe sorgt ich finds sehr geil



Mag ja mancher wirklich als krass empfinden, ist aber völlig normal:
Erstens braucht der Mensch etwas auf das er sich freuen kann.
Zweitens macht Blizzard ne sehr gute PR und weiß wie man einerseits die Leute in Spannung versetzen kann, sie andererseits bei Laune hält, wenn das angekündigte Spiel mal wieder net das erwartete ist.
Hinzu kam das gerade Diablo eines der besten Spiele war, einfach zu spielen, Spaß, Spannung, Überraschungen und hoher Sammelwert, was will man mehr?
Das wichtigste aber ist: Blizzard weiß was die Mehrheit der Fans wollen und gibt es Ihnen - so einfach ist das.


----------



## DunCrow (12. Juli 2008)

Das wirds sicher nicht geben. Die müssten ja dann auch die Items usw. übernehmen.

Ich bin mir sicher die wollen ein NEUES Spiel im Diablo Universum machen und nicht eine verspätete zweite Diablo 2 Expansion.


----------



## DontTouch (12. Juli 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> [...] und nicht eine verspätete zweite Diablo 2 Expansion.



genau so siehts aus


----------

